# CHEAP LIGHT FOR EXTREAM MACRO PHOTO-MY WAYS



## surapon (Jan 4, 2014)

Dear friends.
I have most of Canon Macro Lenses ( 100, 100 L IS, 180 mm L and MP-E65 mm.), and Most of Canon flashes for Macro Photography.
But for this Extream Macro Photos at 1-5 X, The Front of the lens almost touch ( 1/4 " to 1/2 ") the subject, Any Flashes, Ring Flashes or Ring LED are not good enough for me ( Just my IDEA), I have to Adapt my LED Light Panel( $ 31 US Dollars) with The Cheap Snoot ( the Sun Shield from the Car, with Velcro= Less than 2 US Dollars ) , for Pin point the Bright Spot Light to the Tiny Subject , to get the Super High Shutter Speed and Small Hole of F -Stop at F = 16, For Bigger/ Thicker DOF of Tiny Subject.
Yes, Just Only my IDEA of Cheap Side Light to make the Macro Photos look Better.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Dimmable-Digital-Camcorder-Panasonic/dp/B004TJ6JH6


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, Just Only my IDEA of Cheap Side Light to make the Macro Photos look Better.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, Just Only my IDEA of Cheap Side Light to make the Macro Photos look Better.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, Just Only my IDEA of Cheap Side Light to make the Macro Photos look Better.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a ring light for my inspection micrscope that does a excellent job. It has a very bright bulb and a fiberoptic bundle leading to the ring, so I can light items a inch away. I bought it along with the binocular microscope at a garage sale for $100. The only issue is that it won't fit around really large lenses. You don't need wide aperture lenses for macro in any event. It mostly gets used for inspecting my sensor for dust.


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have a ring light for my inspection micrscope that does a excellent job. It has a very bright bulb and a fiberoptic bundle leading to the ring, so I can light items a inch away. I bought it along with the binocular microscope at a garage sale for $100. The only issue is that it won't fit around really large lenses. You don't need wide aperture lenses for macro in any event. It mostly gets used for inspecting my sensor for dust.




Thousand Thanks, To my Dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Would you please take a snap shot of your Workable Ring light and Fiber optic for me to learn the new Ideas.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------

